

Gun attack on French magazine Charlie Hebdo kills 10 - franzpeterstein
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30710883

======
louhike
12 were killed in the end and the attackers are still pursued. It is really
sad news even if it was suspected an attack of this kind would happen in
France (one of the last drawings of one of the killed, Charb, was a sad
premonition).

